# 1st shake down trip



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Going on or first shake down trip today! Can't wait! I am goning to fill my water tank and see if I can crush some duct







We are going to elk neck state park in maryland , it's close and they have full hook ups







,I will chime in when I get back.

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I filled my tanks, no crushed ducts but I did find the sink line leaked when it filled! Glad I found it out before my first trip. Try not to drive with full tanks if you can help it, I had to for a weekend trip and it was not fun and with friction sway bars it might be even worse.

Happy Camping!


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Back from our first trip ,everything went great! We had no problems at all







WE filled our water when we arrived ,no problems with the ducts(Y-Guy I never travel with my tanks full only a little water in fresh for the I got to go syndrome)One guy came by so he could see the outback he was very impressed with everything about it.(this guy pulls a 29ft fleetwood with a F250 and no sway control at all







) The only difficulty I had was with the peice of [email protected]#$ brake controller my chevy dealer gave me as a perk, installed,its a draw-tite and I think the output adjustment was put on the unit for good looks







prodigy here we come.
Regardless we had a great time and truly love our new outback and hope everyone will enjoy theirs as much as we will enjoy ours.
sunny

Gary


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi All! Happy Easter. We just returned from our first trip in our new 25RSS. Everything worked GREAT. Minor dribble of water by tub facet and also the sink. My husband discovered things were not fastened tightly, which he did and took care of the problems. We went to Dillions Beach/Bodega Bay area and the nights were chilly. Found that the heater was very NICE!









Lots of fellow campers came by sight to check out the Outback. It is an impressive trailer. Our floor plan is very spacious. When it was time for a toast to our new rig about 12 of us piled in to click shot glasses. We then moved the party outside where we decided that dancing under the awning provided better space........heheheheh. We need speakers outside though and hubby is in the trailer now checking out a possible mod here.

While we were camping we ended up buying a solar panel and had it installed while we were camping. A dealer lived on the property and had a mobile busines there on the beach. When we saw we could get it for about $400.00 less and installed while we camped, we couldn't resist. Having talked with other campers re; them and knowing we will dry camp more, we were convinced this was the way to go.

Looking forward to the next trip which will be very soon.

Happy Kamping sunny

lisa


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like you had a great trip! Glad you like your 25 RSS.


----------



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

Gary,

Tell me about Elk Neck State Park.
I'm over in De, Haven't been there, any sites better then others???

This weekend we went up to Quarryville PA Jellystone,
Had a great time.

Let me know about Elk Neck. I tent camped there many moons ago... but did not realize they had full hooks...

Thank you,

The Smiths In De ( Middletown)


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Smiths, elk neck added full hookups a few years ago it is called the north east loop. most sites are very private with a large amount of room between each site . there are 31 full hookup sites and they do take reservations in season. the sites are open year round, you pay with a check or cash on an honor system off season. If you do not live too far away I would say stop by and check the sites out for yourself. they have nice playgrounds for the kids and a camp store with a small resturant, it's only a short bike ride from the loop. How was your stay at jellystone? It's about 10 min from our home.









Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ritter said:


> The only difficulty I had was with the peice of [email protected]#$ brake controller my chevy dealer gave me as a perk, installed,its a draw-tite and I think the output adjustment was put on the unit for good looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Yep had the same brake controller with my old Popup. Pile of junk, you'll love the Prodigy. Frankly for $98 its crazy to use anything else I think. Glad you had a great trip!


----------



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

Gary,
Thanx for the tip on Elk Neck. Looks like a good getaway for us.
I'm going to the website if they have one when I log off.
From memory I beleive we could fish from a pier there as well???
Friends have a place in Buttonwood directly across.

Jellystone is one of our favorites. About 75 minutes from the house.We call it home base, we frequent this the most and spend 2 weeks in 3 Seasons in Rehobeth, last year for there though. What a shame.
Good friendly people and plenty of activites for the children @ Yogi's place..
Easter weekend was non stop and the kids on Sunday just wanted to chill and watch movies until check out, they were burned out from Friday & Saturday.

We started going there about 5 years ago and were renting cabins until we decided that a cabin on wheels was the way to go 4 years ago.

Any other suggestions in your neck of the woods. 
We love Lake in the Woods, but is 2 + from our house.

Talk to you soon & maybe see you somewhere?

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Mike, might sound strange but we don't camp close to home much, I gess it seems like a waste to drive 15 or 20 min. and camp. I will suggest a cool place most folks don't know about. it's called kitopeke state park in virginia. It is just south of cherrystone campground right before the chesapeke bay bridge tunnel. They have full hookup pull through sites with cable for $31 per, day. it has great fishing off a huge pier, they have great private beach with life guards that practically empty every time we went and the water was shallow so we felt comfortable with the little ones. almost felt like I was at a florida beach. (I have given away my secret campground) we think the place is really cool.









Gary


----------

